# Need Seagate Harddisk Service Center Mumbai Address



## satyamy (Feb 27, 2009)

I have a 160GB Seagare Harddisk which is under warranty and gone corrupt 
I am in search of its Service Center Number & Address 
I live in Mumbai

I searched their site and found only 1 address of chennai and they tell they need me to ship my corrupt HDD to chennai after that only they will give me replacement 

Do Seagate has its Service Center in Mumbai ?
or do i need to ship it to chennai 

Please Help


----------



## The Sorcerer (Feb 28, 2009)

Accel frontline, Sakinaka, Andheri East. Call those telephonic yellow pages 28888888 and ask for the address.


----------

